# Tandemcam.



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

A little clip from yesterdays tandem ride.

I always wandered how my stoker looked when on the tandem.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cool camera angle! I'm assuming it is mounted backwards to the top of the Capt. helmet?? We are always experimenting with different angles, thats a good one!
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem
toms River, NJ


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Yep. Rear facing helmet mount. Turned out quite well.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Great video. I'm always wondering whats going on back there. Was your stoker on her best behavior since she knew she was being filmed? My wife said this can't happen, I'm not allowed to see her secrets.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

> Was your stoker on her best behavior


She's never on her best behaviour. Which i'm quite thankfull for.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!

In the foreground, what is sometimes visible -- the Captains jersey or camelback, maybe?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

...And what happened to the second tandem team?

PK


----------



## TandemGeek (Mar 14, 2004)

PMK said:


> ...And what happened to the second tandem team?


Look liked they dumped the bike between a couple of trees right at the ridge... You can just make out that the tandem is slowing, and then what looks to be the captain coming out of the corner on foot with that tell-tale studder step, "I just bailed" look to his gate.


----------



## tandemwarriors (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking video SSS. Where's the trail?

Rob


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

> In the foreground, what is sometimes visible -- the Captains jersey or camelback, maybe


Yep it's my jersey. There's not enough room for me to wear a pack.



> ...And what happened to the second tandem team?


It was their first offroad outing on it so they're still a little slow.
Knowing how fast the captain is on his solo though they'll soon be up to speed.

Rob.
The trail's in a local nature reserve.


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

I bit more action from yesterdays ride.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

My stoker commented about another captain that doesn't use brakes.

PK


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Where's the fun in slowing down.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Funny that my stoker seemed to express a similar point of view.Whats up with that!
Ed and Pat


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

I like that point of view too. 
Kamikaze downhill chainless tandem 9_18_11.MOV - YouTube


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bumping the vid cam idea...


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

We were looking to head towards Wales next summer...................looks like it's the Forest Of Dean and the Welsh borders for the tandem then.


----------

